
Software as a Symphony - pkcsecurity
https://www.pkc.io/blog/software-as-a-symhony/
======
pkcsecurity
In case anyone's interested, the Dijkstra quote is from
[https://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/ewd03xx/EWD316.PDF](https://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/ewd03xx/EWD316.PDF)

